# Looking to buy a 2000 Maxima, need some some advice from experts



## max909 (May 14, 2007)

:newbie: 
Hi All,

I am looking to replace my 98 Camry with a 2000 Maxima.

Need friendly advice from every one ... and couple of qestions ...

1) Does the Maxima has anything to do with (replacing) the timing belt/chain

2) Are there any know problems with the 2000 ? and

3) Overall reliability as compared to camry ?.

Thanks everyone in advance .....


----------



## russellwc1 (Apr 26, 2007)

max909 said:


> :newbie:
> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking to replace my 98 Camry with a 2000 Maxima.
> ...


1) The maxima has a timing chain that you will not have to change until it breaks.
2) The only known problems that I know of are the ignition coils which are usualy replaced when the car is a couple years old and then they will be fine. The other problem could be a Mass Air Flow sensor that could get pricey but there is a small chance that it will need to be replaced. I have seen other reviews about people needing to replace the O2 sensors. I have had to replace one and it was relatively cheap.
3) My last car was a 1997 camry and it was very reliable. Now I have a 2000 Maxima SE and it is just as reliable. I know for a fact that Nissans are releiable, the VQ engine inside the maxima is one of the best engines in the world and will last a long time. The maxima will easily be able to got over 200K miles. It might cost a little more to fix at times because it is a V6 but its not too much of a difference than the camry. I would definitly check out how much your insurance will increase before you buy. Mine went up $600 compared to the camry. I would definitly recomend buying the Maxima.


----------



## Jakers30 (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think I would buy the 2000 Maxima as IMHO altough the engine is very good the transmission is not, also the electronics are a nightmare and parts are very expensive.
The car has 4 oxygen sensors and the coilpacks are of poor quality.
Better of to keep the Camry or look for a later model Maxima with the 3.5 ltr. engine


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/a33-2000-2003-chassis/79200-new-5th-gen-maxima-owner-what-expect.html

Coilpacks *should* be okay by MY2000, but if one goes, the rest are on their way, so replace 'em all.

If it's a `98 Camry to a `00 Maxima, unless the Camry is on its last legs, I would keep the Camry. Unless you really, really love the Maxima, of course. 

if it's an automatic, make sure the transmission fluid has been changed every 60k.


----------



## kmr16442 (Jun 2, 2007)

I've been working on a friend's 2000 Maxima with 123K and I own a 1999 Camry with 90K. 

My friend has had to replace both front control arms because the bushings were worn so bad it could not be aligned and the tires were wearing out quickly. She took it to two different alignment shops and both said the same thing. I jacked up the car and confirmed the bushings were worn and causing slop in the wheel movement. The estimate from the shops to repair was $500 per side. I bought the parts and replaced them for $85 a side.

I also recently replaced both power steering hoses from the power steering pump. The high pressure hose was leaking. Shop estimate was $500. The parts were $225 from the dealer.

Now the radiator has developed a crack near the cap and will have to be replaced. I've found radiators ranging from $90 to $250. 

My advice would be to have the car throughly checked out by a good mechanic before you do anything.

The Maxima is definetly more fun to drive. I've done next to nothing but routine maintenance on my Camry and it is a lot easier to work on and parts are cheaper.


----------



## Jakers30 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here again I have to agree, keep the Camry. One thing to keep in mind here is if you can do the repair yourself you will safe lots of money but you have to have the equipmen and after you replace front end components you still have to have it aligned which could cost anywere from $50-$100


----------

